# A Women Using A Cellphone.... In 1928?!?



## Vidboy10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Conspiracy theorists, unite! Courtesy George Clarke, here's some footage—slowed down Zapruder-style—of Charlie Chaplin's 1928 film, The Circus that appears to show a woman walking down the street... while talking on a cell phone. Buh? Watch for yourself—and decide—inside.[/p]


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 27, 2010)

Half convincing if you are a complete imbecile - otherwise, meh.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 27, 2010)

Beat his testicles!


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 27, 2010)

That's how it looks. 

My friend has this film so I will watch it tomorrow and if this scene is in it, it's very strange indeed!


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow I have that phone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Utter bs xD

I read the title as just
"A woman using a cellphone?!?!"
Good old sexism


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's... strange, to say the least...


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 27, 2010)

it's a seashell.


----------



## nando (Oct 27, 2010)

she's just covering up the bruise her man gave her for embarrassing him in front of guests.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 27, 2010)

Time Travel FTW.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the you tube comment where it said "Can you hear me now?"


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not really user submitted news... She's just holding her hat and as a result her hands are sorta cupped around her ear.


----------



## craplame (Oct 27, 2010)

Interesting. But, I doubt it's a cell phone...


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 27, 2010)

"Time Travel" Lol....
Though, i also think it probably is the woman holding her hat, probably trying to stop it from blowing away or something.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> Interesting. But, I doubt it's a cell phone...



And you're right! Cell phones did not exist back then.


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 27, 2010)

and nobodys gonna point out the fact that the video from 1928 is available in 480p? the alleged cell phone is only half the story here!


----------



## nando (Oct 27, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> and nobodys gonna point out the fact that the video from 1928 is available in 480p? the alleged cell phone is only half the story here!





you are right, digital cameras were only 360i back then


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2010)

She isn't holding anything in her hand, you can see she isn't a split second before the scene fades and she moves her hand.

As far as conspiracies go, this is pretty laughable.

Also this is not news of any type, so I will just move it to gotc.

EDIT!:

Upon further examination I can confirm it is in fact a bluetooth headset!



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL!! That was not expected...I need to get a 1928 cellphone.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 27, 2010)

It's probably some senile woman having a conversation with a bar of soap.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> she's just covering up the bruise her man gave her for embarrassing him in front of guests.


Nope, he saw her out of the kitchen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Time Travel FTW.


I know, it sure is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And it's wom*a*n.)


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's an example of the kind of moron who believes this sort of stuff


So here we have some of the most broken, retarded logic I've ever heard.  "It can't be an AM radio - they didn't exist back then!"  Guess what dickhead, _cellphones_ didn't exist back then, why not apply that perfectly reasonable logic to them?  "I'm stumped, I can't explain it, you can't explain it - it has to be a cell phone"  This kind of argument is used frequently when trying to convince people of the supernatural and it basically boils down to "I can't exaplin it, therefore I can explain it."  I can't explain why the door slammed, therefore it was a ghost.

There are about 10,000 more probable explainations than it being a time travelling woman who went to the trouble to dress herself in period clothes to avoid detection, but then walks down the street openly using non-existent technology, with no-one batting an eyelid. Firstly almost all of the 'proof' is suggested rather than clearly evident in the film - she's talking, she's holding a phone to her ear etc (Even after saying I'm going to let you decide for yourself he tells you what you're seeing).  She could be scratching her face and talking to someone off camera.  She could be holding a poultice or ice pack to her mouth and her mouth is open because she has toothache.  She could be using a 1920s hearing aid, which looked like this...






And setting the volume by talking, as people still do nowadays with hearing aids.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> She could be using a 1920s hearing aid, which looked like this...


You call that a hearing aid? _This_ is a hearing aid: 







Seriously now, it's not a mobile phone.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, who the fuck she was talking to, and using which cellphone mast?


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Also, who the fuck she was talking to, and using which cellphone mast?


She's talking to Enterprise!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That explains everything!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 27, 2010)

Even if she is a time travelling lady with a mobile phone how the fuck is she making it work? There were no mobile networks to carry the signal back then. Or is this another ludicrous conspiracy theory?

EDIT: I think I took rather too long typing that message.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> You call that a hearing aid? _This_ is a hearing aid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They kinda look like phasers.


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 27, 2010)

BlueStar. that was the best post I've ever read on here!  Totally correct.  If this were an Amazon search I reckon it'd say something like "people who believed this, also believe in psychics, astrology, homeopathy"


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The video was probably taken from the DVD set which was probably Unscaled and or Digitally remastered into standard DVD Resolution (720x480)


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2010)

huge and unwieldy. Its it a Nokia?


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Oct 27, 2010)

she had a raunchy good time and has some residue hanging? Holding her ear to not expose she worked on the strip..


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 27, 2010)

That's not a woman. It's a chupacabra in disguise.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 27, 2010)

Quoting a interesting comment from Youtube



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3 minutes ago
> 
> likely it was intentional, just to be funny... "look at that someone talking on a phone attached to nothing!" A total coincidence that 80 yrs later, we actually DO have phones with no cords. I personally see no conspiracy, time travel, etc. There are movies of us going to the moon before we went too.


----------

